# need help



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've had 2 tawian reef die and a catfish die as well.My bala shark is not as active and is swimming with is head higher than the rest of his body.Any ideas?I've noticed on my rocks some trail-like markings about 1/2" long or so,not sure if this is normal.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

When fish die I try to rule out
1) water problems: 
toxin-buildup of ammonia, nitrite or other chemical that is introduced to tank
temperature-rapid change of temperature
osmotic shock-rapid change of pH and/or TDS

2) parasite-abnormal feces, flashing, odd behavior, not eating, seeing stringlike anchor worm, white dots (ick)

3) bacterial-slime coat problems, fin rot, not eating, white stuff on mouth or body

4) other--if usual medications don't work, perhaps internal worms or virus


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm thinking the tawain reef was beat up and the ph was to high for the balas


----------

